

How does OS X GateKeeper affect 3rd party App Stores like Steam? - theguycalledtom

Will all steam games use Valve's certificate? Or will each game have to get their own certificate? Will developers of old games have to get certificates so re-installs from Steam work seamlessly for casual users?
======
mr_eel
It depends on what Valve want to do. If they decide not to have the app or any
of it's games use certificates, then users will have to turn off gatekeeper.

~~~
theguycalledtom
So if one Steam game starts messing up Macs, Apple could pull Valve's
certificate and all Steam games would stop running on Macs with the default
settings? I guess that just encourages Valve to be careful about what they
sell on their store.

It will be interesting to see what Valve decides to do.

